# building a sunning box



## kristian101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey all had not much to do today so i thought i might have a go at building a sunning box for out side to protect my little ones from birds and running or slithering away..

I am not sure how to put the pictures and comments in order but i will give it a go to help you understand and if you dont im sorry..

*How to build a sunning box*.

*What you will need:*

* 4 lengths of pine dar at 240mm high x 750mm long (can use measurements to your need).

* 1m length of aluminium fly screen.

* A sheet of mdf to cover quarter of the frame.

* 22 screws and around 40 nails.

* 4 corner brackets

*Tool’s you will need:*

* Cordless drill (with Phillips head bit).

* Hand saw.




*FIRST STEP:*

You will need a flat surface for this. One length at a time screw the end’s together with two screws in each end (making sure the ends sit flush against each other)

*SECOND STEP:*
Screw the corner brackets into the middle of the inside corners for extra support using 4 screws for each bracket.

*THIRD STEP:*

Place the fly screen over your frame so it covers the entire frame and nail each corner pulling the fly screen tight for every corner. (You can use something other than nails e.g. heavy duty staples) 
Now nail the in between bits so you have no gaps or little gaps from the frame to the fly screen.

*FOURTH STEP:*

Cut the mdf to size (To fit on top of quarter of the box).
I put this on for a bit of shade if they want.
Then screw the mdf to the frame start with one screw in each corner (Make sure the mdf sits flush to the frame).
Finish the final step by screwing two additional screws in the middle of the longer side.


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 20, 2011)

Very helpfil kristain be ok for your beardies


----------



## Clarke.93 (Feb 20, 2011)

All in a days work haha.
good work i like it!


----------



## Jen (Feb 20, 2011)

I would suggest drilling holes all around the bottom edge so you can 'pin' it in place with tent pegs - this will also make sure it is flush with the ground so nothing can get in or out that way.


----------



## kristian101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> All in a days work haha.
> good work i like it!



haha yeah took me about 30 minutes wouldnt have taken that long if my cordless drill battery didnt die.

thats a good idea jen thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## saximus (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 20, 2011)

good work looks really good


----------



## Jen (Feb 20, 2011)

kristian101 said:


> haha yeah took me about 30 minutes wouldnt have taken that long if my cordless drill battery didnt die.
> 
> thats a good idea jen thanks for the suggestion.


 
You are welcome, please let us know how it goes!


----------

